# Camping at Lake Garda



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

We are going over to Holland Germany down to Venice up through France home by Calais Dover Stranraer Belfast.Going for seven weeks tenth May.Can any one give us some tips on the way to go .For example would it be better to stay at Lake Garda and travel to Venice by train.Thanks if any one can help. 
Presto


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think you would not have enough time in Venice if you did stay in Garda and use the train. You'd have to get to the station from the campsite, travel to Venice and then back at the end of the day - or find an expensive hotel for the night. It's a pretty tiring place at the best of times !

I can recommend Camping Fusina at Mestre as a very good campsite. It's not cheap - but then Venice is not and neither is Garda. You'll probably pay about 30 euros per night in May but for that you'll have a lovely lagoon side pitch with views to Venice , a 2 minute walk to the ferry to Venice next day and a lovely 30 minute trip over the lagoon to a very convenient landing stage. Fusina is also incredibly easy to get to from the autoroute to Venice - they sign post it every 100m or so and you don't have to do any navigation.

It is worth buying a day ticket for all the ferries etc when you are there so you can cruise up and down the Grand Canal when you wish and go to the islands of Murano and Burano. It's about the one thing that is very good value for money there !

Wear comfy shoes !

G

PS Verona is one place we did do by bus from Garda and that was well worth it and much easier and faster than car. The bus went from outside the campsite ( Camping Serennella at Garda/Bardolino - ACSI rate in May)


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I can recommend Camping Fusina at Mestre as a very good campsite. It's not cheap - but then Venice is not and neither is Garda. You'll probably pay about 30 euros per night in May but for that you'll have a lovely lagoon side pitch with views to Venice , a 2 minute walk to the ferry to Venice next day and a lovely 30 minute trip over the lagoon to a very convenient landing stage. Fusina is also incredibly easy to get to from the autoroute to Venice - they sign post it every 100m or so and you don't have to do any navigation.
> 
> It is worth buying a day ticket for all the ferries etc when you are there so you can cruise up and down the Grand Canal when you wish and go to the islands of Murano and Burano. It's about the one thing that is very good value for money there !
> 
> Wear comfy shoes !


I stopped at Fusina in May 2005 ( was it that long ago!!) as said not cheap but ideal location with a boat to Venice just outside the camp site.

Re Garda we found a campsite / sosta on the west side near Campione. Could park right next to the lakeside. Then went down to Ideal Milano San Felice del Benaco near Salo.

Ran a bit of a blog, with a few phots

Here
HTH and have a great time.


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

*THANK YOU*

Thank you guys for your help sounds a lot better staying at Fusina will start and plan it that way.Presto


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

If you were to stay at Camping Butterfly or Camping del Garda in the town of Peschiera del Garda, you are within short walking distance to the train station. Trains serve Venice, Verona, Bergamo and Milan.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Go to google maps.
Type in.. camping punto sabione

Put onto satelite view.
At least 10 locations will appear.

Google maps are brilliant.
dave p


----------

